# I want all the canons!



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't really know what a canon is, but I know I like them! The only 3 things I know of that I know are canons are Pachbel's (obviously), Cantus for Benjamin Britten, and the 1st movement of Gorecki's 3rd. I must have more! What are some others out there? 

PS: I tried googling, but all you get in google/youtube results is Canon cameras


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, Canon cameras are insidious and like actual canons, they keep rambling on and on...and you will see them in concert at different events. And their shutter clicks often happen in canonical form, one goes off, then another, then another...consecutively. That brand can get annoying.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> I don't really know what a canon is, but I know I like them! The only 3 things I know of that I know are canons are Pachbel's (obviously), Cantus for Benjamin Britten, and the 1st movement of Gorecki's 3rd. I must have more! What are some others out there?
> 
> PS: I tried googling, but all you get in google/youtube results is Canon cameras


Alright, canons by J. Haydn: symphony 44, 2nd movement. 
String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2, 3rd movement (the part before the trio is a canon)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

You asked!, :devil::





, Nancarrow, Study no.21. (a retrograde canon)





, Nancarrow String Quartet No. 3. (canon by diminution)





, Ligeti etude for piano 15 -White on white. (simple canon)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The so-called Canon by Pachelbel is really also an example of a chaconne, variations over a repeated progression of chords.

Try Wiki on Canon

Google under musical canon examples.

This link from Wiki is nice and gives more examples. It is Bach based.

The Goldberg variations are a set of canons.

Crab canon

Bach Art of Fugue

De Profundis by Josquin Desprez - featuring a canon at the fourth between the two upper voices in the first six bars.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Yes, Canon cameras are insidious and like actual canons, they keep rambling on and on...and you will see them in concert at different events. And their shutter clicks often happen in canonical form, one goes off, then another, then another...consecutively. That brand can get annoying.


Ahh, but this is a music forum. He doesn't want to know more about the canon camera brand. That is why he is posting this thread, to get some music not cameras.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Ahh, but this is a music forum. He doesn't want to know more about the canon camera brand. That is why he is posting this thread, to get some music not cameras.


He gets a threefer @musicphotogAnimal tells him about cameras (although he doesn't plug his favourite brand) and others tell him about (musical) canons and others again tell him about canon law which has nothing (much) to do with music.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am concerned that I may become canon fodder for this thread...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

brianvds said:


> I am concerned that I may become canon fodder for this thread...


I am concerned that I may become canon fodder for this thread...


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

That cannon would be two n's.

The epitome of canon form from the master himself, J.S. Bach.






Bach's Modulation Canon

And for bonus, you get an extrapolation of what keys this canon modulates through.

Don't ask me how or why. I flunked music theory and history...that's why I went into photography.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

One recent one is *Mark-Anthony Turnage's* Canon Fever. Short, punchy and its got his signature jazz feel. I quite like it!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Tchaikovsky used canon in one of his pieces to excellent effect...oh..again with 2 "N"...










When I see "canon" it's usually in reference to either Star Trek or Doctor Who.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

I think he wrote the 1812 Overture to scare off the French. Didn't work to scare off the Germans though.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Been posted before but ....






Somehow chaconne on a cannon doesn't have the same ring about it. We have lots of cannons round here left over from the 17th century Dutch wars. The clip above was shot in Lowestoft and there's another set of cannon at Southwold:


----------

